# A work in progress - My Rico guitar



## yacker (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright folks, have no fear, this isn't going to be one of those threads about somebody who ordered a guitar a month or two ago and already has progress pics. I placed my order for this guitar on August 20th, 2009. I think you can do the math.

With that said, let me make it abundantly clear that this is *NOT* a call out thread, I'm not out to ruin Bernie's reputation etc. I'm on good terms with Bernie, I've been in contact with him as recently as last week. There have been delays, there have been questions that needed resolving, I'm not going into all of that here. But, on that topic, I'm not 100% certain if we're completely out of the woods yet when it comes to having the wiring scheme correct. So perhaps if we run into more trouble, I'll be able to call on the knowledge of the community to help.

So basically I'm going to share the progress pics of my guitar here, for you guys to see. I know I probably risk sounding negative here (which isn't my intention), but I'm also hoping that by having this progress thread open to the public, perhaps it'll provide Bernie with a little bit of extra incentive get this guitar out the door and into my eagerly awaiting hands.

So enough talk:





















I got this one courtesy of a thread created by Rhoadkiller....cheers for that man!







And this is the most recent of the bunch, with the controls installed. I think it looks really sweet.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 30, 2011)

That spalted top is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## stormrider66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice, congrats man!!


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. My knobs on my custom would match that top perfectly


----------



## yacker (Mar 30, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Absolutely beautiful. My knobs on my custom would match that top perfectly



What are these knobs you speak of? Please show me.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet spalt, man! 

Also, who the heck is buying all these Ricos? Every time I see a picture of the shop I see hoards of guitars in production, but we rarely see a NGD on here. I would have thought this community cornered the market on custom 7s, but I guess not. (Athough we snapped up those black Friday spots pretty fast!)


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 31, 2011)

that spalted top is amazing. what kind of control scheme are you going for?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 31, 2011)

looks gorgeous!
I feel fortunate to have actually received mine.
I know of several people that placed their orders well before I did and
are still waiting.
Shit happens, just know that you'll be getting an incredibly nice guitar
when all is said and done.

I'd love to order another one just like this (love me maple boards ) but with a floyd,
but the Mrs. is not having any of that.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

What are the extra controls? Piezo?

also you have a Pm , Yacker. Rather then flood your thread with a wall of text.


----------



## yacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the compliments and congrats! I'll be sure to post many *high quality* photos of the guitar when it finally comes home. 




Hollowway said:


> Sweet spalt, man!
> 
> Also, who the heck is buying all these Ricos? Every time I see a picture of the shop I see hoards of guitars in production, but we rarely see a NGD on here. I would have thought this community cornered the market on custom 7s, but I guess not.



I've often wondered the same question. There are a TON of guitars hanging in his shop....at least that's the impression I get from all the pictures. I have to wonder if he really has that many orders or if he just has his woodshop guy(s) keep pumping out guitars. 

Since he chimed in on another thread stating that he has people doing the initial wood work, Ed doing paint, then him doing the rest of the work to complete the guitar, I have to wonder if he just has his employees keep building "production" instruments vs. sitting around doing nothing or not being able to come into work until more custom orders come in. That said, we all know he's had no shortage of orders lately. I just have to wonder whether each guitar in that seemingly endless collection of in progress guitars in his shop actually came from customer orders.




kmanick said:


> looks gorgeous!
> I feel fortunate to have actually received mine.
> I know of several people that placed their orders well before I did and
> are still waiting.
> ...



I glad you're really like the guitar you got, that instills some confidence in me that I'll like this one when I finally receive it. It's hard to tell in the pictures above (since they are all cell phone pics) but the maple board is Birdseye maple. I'm anxious to see how that looks in detail. I love guitars with maple boards, that's a large part of why I went custom. So hard to find 7 strings with maple boards.



tltstand said:


> that spalted top is amazing. what kind of control scheme are you going for?





mikernaut said:


> What are the extra controls? Piezo?
> 
> also you have a Pm , Yacker. Rather then flood your thread with a wall of text.


Pm Reply in progress.

As for the controls, I was kinda hoping to save some surprises for the NGD thread, but the cat is already half out of the bag, and since I've been waiting 19 months for this beast I don't have the willpower to keep things under wraps much longer. 

Yes, there's a graphtech ghost 7 string piezo system going into this. The control scheme is best summed up in a picture:






As for the 5 way control scheme, I was originally leaning towards the typical Ibanez 5 way 2 humbucker switching scheme. I've since transitioned to the following layout: http://www.dimarzio.com/media/diagrams/E.pdf

The reasons for the change are 
1: I think that looks like a better layout then the Ibanez (though I'll admit it's only slightly different)
2: Bernie has a super switch in the guitar, and all the wiring schemes I've found for the Ibanez layout use a different asian switch.....so less headaches trying to do the same thing on different switches.

For those who don't want to click the link, the 5 way will work as follows:
Position 1: Neck humbucker
Position 2: Outer coils in parallel
Position 3: Neck and Bridge Humbucker
Position 4: Inner coils in parallel
Position 5: Bridge humbucker


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Mar 31, 2011)

nice one man ! for what is the push/pull on the piezo volume ? 

( I´ll also get a piezo in my Rico...  )


----------



## yacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> nice one man ! for what is the push/pull on the piezo volume ?
> 
> ( I´ll also get a piezo in my Rico...  )



Sorry, after all the time I've spent studying the Graph Tech system I forgot not everyone is familiar with it. 

The push/pull switch is supposed to function as a mid/dark switch for the piezo system. This link describes it a little better then I could:

Products & Ordering - Graph Tech

I've honestly never used the graph tech ghost system and can't really comment on how useful the push/pull is, but it was recommended to me by a graph tech endorser. I also figure that if you're going to put a piezo system on a custom guitar, you might as well have all of the features it offers at your disposal.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Mar 31, 2011)

Totally awesome, I have been workin on building my own guitars and I know how hard it is to get those unique pieces of wood.


----------



## thesimo (Apr 1, 2011)

I got fed up waiting for my rico.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Apr 1, 2011)

hey thanks for the answer man. I´m getting one of these Black Friday Ricos with a hipshot bridge and mine has also a piezo on board  

Don´t know if it also has the mid/dark switch though...

I´ll ask Bernie the next time I hear something from him.

Hope you get yours soon !

Cheers


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Sweet spalt, man!
> 
> Also, who the heck is buying all these Ricos? Every time I see a picture of the shop I see hoards of guitars in production, but we rarely see a NGD on here. I would have thought this community cornered the market on custom 7s, but I guess not. (Athough we snapped up those black Friday spots pretty fast!)


The market for these guitars is much higher than folks like us who waste our time on guitar forums. Nothing simpler than that. Although the ERG market seems fairly well represented in online communities, it is still not a market majority showing here.



Nice axe, knob position looks similar to what I am going to be doing on my upcoming, +2 switches


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 2, 2011)

Man, that looks really nice so far! it'll definitely come out awesome!


----------



## yacker (Apr 2, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> hey thanks for the answer man. I´m getting one of these Black Friday Ricos with a hipshot bridge and mine has also a piezo on board
> 
> Don´t know if it also has the mid/dark switch though...
> 
> ...



Yea, I'd definitely check with him when you get a chance. I'm not so sure he's created a standard set of piezo options yet. I think mine is the 2nd guitar he's done with piezos and to the best of my knowledge the first with the push/pull volume. He admits he's very new to the piezo thing and I don't think he's 100% comfortable with it yet. So the best advice I can give is to communicate with him about it. When I get the guitar I'll let you know if I think the mid/dark switch is a worthwhile option. Though, I'm the type of person who would rather have that option and not use it, then not have it at all. 



Sebastian said:


> Man, that looks really nice so far! it'll definitely come out awesome!



Thanks! I definitely hope so.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 2, 2011)

So gorgeous. Man, I'd love a Rico.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Apr 2, 2011)

Then mine would be also one of the first he´s done  
I think my guitar is also going to be one of the first with a rosewood neck, so exited 

And it would be very nice if you could tell me if the mid/dark switch is worth it man ! 

I hope i´ll also get some pics of mine in the near future...


----------



## MTech (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks gorgeous but like the others said I dunno how you get contact because just like many others who've posted I've been trying to find out what's going on with mine for MONTHS.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 2, 2011)

status -still waiting, mine has been done for about 2 weeks, I was told it was shipping out this weds, emailed earlier to see if it was shipped / tracking info but haven't heard back. :/

I always say this- The waiting and sketchy communication is hella frustrating but I played my 6 string BRJ today and every time it just blows me away how great sounding and responsive it is. 

So if your waiting for one yourself and haven't actually even played a BRJ , most likely you will love it when it eventually arrives.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 3, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> I always say this- The waiting and sketchy communication is hella frustrating but I played my 6 string BRJ today and every time it just blows me away how great sounding and responsive it is.
> 
> So if your waiting for one yourself and haven't actually even played a BRJ , most likely you will love it when it eventually arrives.



Haha, me too! I want my 828 to show up yesterday, but when I play the Rico 7 string I'm still blown away by how perfectly it plays. Cue the Tom Petty...


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL at the Tom Petty vid

I just emailed Bernie again seeing as he hasn't replied to my other email inquiring about if the guitar has been shipped yet.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha, well played, mikernaut! I used to love playing that tune! I'm thisclose to posting another vid, but I will resist. 

Any word on when said axe will arrive?


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

well I got a email reply saying it was shipping out today, but I don't have a tracking number or any concrete confirmation. 

and Vito Bratta has some great chops! 

lol can't resist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8t2dJZRRW0


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 6, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> well I got a email reply saying it was shipping out today.
> 
> and Vito Bratta has some great chops!




1) Definite NGD when it arrives - with copious pics.
2) Yes he does. Well composed solos.
3) Haha, another yacker-Rico-wait meme-worthy vid! (And awesome EP. I love their Last Caress cover on that.)


----------



## kmanick (Apr 6, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> well I got a email reply saying it was shipping out today, but I don't have a tracking number or any concrete confirmation.


 
great news!!!!!!!!
if Bernie says it's shipping it should finally be on it's way.
he sent mine Fedex, left Cally on Friday it arrived at the Axe Palace on Wednesday.
Thursday was a really good day


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not celebrating yet the way this has been going.


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 8, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> I'm not celebrating yet the way this has been going.


I do not blame you. At the way I have seen the Rico NGD's coming, I am honestly not even excited for mine anymore as I really have no incentive to believe I will be seeing it anytime before July, and that is probably at the soonest.


----------



## yacker (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright folks. Looks like I got a small update today. I believe the wiring has been finished and the bridge installed:







I assume he's using masking tape to hold the pickups in while it's hanging up. Perhaps because he'll finalize their positions after the guitar has strings on it? It looks like it's getting real close though and I can't wait play it. 

I believe all that's left is to make a nut, string it up, and set it up...........and possibly one other detail I requested that will remain undisclosed for the moment.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 10, 2011)

nice clean and bright maple board


----------



## kruneh (Apr 11, 2011)

That looks sweet!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 13, 2011)

yes! I haz tracking number, now I just have to wait for the 19th


----------



## yacker (Apr 13, 2011)

That's awesome man! I just got a message from him as well, stating that mine should be shipping very soon. Potentially going out Monday the 18th. I can't wait to see yours in pictures.....and then mine in person.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck yeah, mens! congrats! cant wait to see pics when they arrive. spalted top is beautiful. i almost went with one of those for my order.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (May 8, 2011)

got some news ?


----------



## yacker (May 8, 2011)

Pascal-Darrell said:


> got some news ?



No guitar yet.

Unfortunately there hasn't been a lot of updates lately. He sent me a pic a while back of it with strings on it, but it was sent to my cell phone instead of email so the resolution is terrible and not even worth posting. 

As far as I know there's one last feature that I requested that needs to be ironed out, then it should be done. This was the last spec I haven't disclosed yet. Per my request Bernie sent me a picture of it, but it didn't quite look like was I was asking for, so Bernie had me resend him a picture of what I was requesting and said he'd get it worked out. Other then that's it's been a few weeks since I've really heard much.


----------



## mikernaut (May 8, 2011)

gahhh , well hope it gets in your hands soon. I'm still impressed when I pick up my BRJ's and play them. He also has some great smelling polish or something he puts on the new guitars. hahah ..damn it smells sexy!


----------



## Xifter (May 8, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> gahhh , well hope it gets in your hands soon. I'm still impressed when I pick up my BRJ's and play them. He also has some great smelling polish or something he puts on the new guitars. hahah ..damn it smells sexy!


Did I miss your NGD? Weren't you supposed to get yours the 19th?


----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2011)

Xifter said:


> Did I miss your NGD? Weren't you supposed to get yours the 19th?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/155016-ngd-brj-jekyll7-rfr.html


----------



## yacker (May 8, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> gahhh , well hope it gets in your hands soon. I'm still impressed when I pick up my BRJ's and play them. He also has some great smelling polish or something he puts on the new guitars. hahah ..damn it smells sexy!



Hahaha, I definitely can't wait to smell it then! As long as I've had this thing in the works I can only imagine how surreal it will feel when I actually have it in my hands.


----------



## Khaine88 (May 8, 2011)

My gawd that fucking spalt <3, gorgeous Axe you have their dude, really excited for you haha!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (May 9, 2011)

Let us know if you got some news  would really like to see the guitar and the "secret" thing you haven´t told about yet


----------



## yacker (May 10, 2011)

Khaine88 said:


> My gawd that fucking spalt <3, gorgeous Axe you have their dude, really excited for you haha!



Thanks! I'm excited for it too, I've just had to learn to be disciplined about containing the excitement since it's taken so long to even get this far.....otherwise I'd drive myself nuts. Hopefully the wait will be over soon. 



Pascal-Darrell said:


> Let us know if you got some news  would really like to see the guitar and the "secret" thing you haven´t told about yet



I'll be sure to update as soon as I have some news. I haven't forgotten about this thread or about getting back to you about the piezo system. If yours is coming with a rosewood neck I'd love to see that when you get some updates.


----------



## mikernaut (May 10, 2011)

The jig is up Yacker is getting a built in fog machine and a strobe light that will flash on his codpiece.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (May 10, 2011)

Hey yacker, unfortunately the rosewood neck hasn´t worked out.

Bernie did a prototype for a customer, which you can see on Bernies facebookpage, but he wasn´t happy with the result. 

I also talked to Wes and both of them said that it was a huge pain in the ass to get hold of a fine piece that was long enough (since its a neck thru) and "good" enough for a neck. 
Apart from that a rosewood necktrhu is fu**ing expensive !!! So I went with a maple neck which is also fine 

I think I´ll try a rosewood neck on a bolt-on guitar in a few years.... who knows 


A few weeks ago Bernie send me the first pic of my guitar  if someone is interested to see it I can post it here (just tell me how ! ) 
Otherwise you can see it in the "I just laid down 600$..."-thread, it´s the first one (page 12) 

And yeah, please tell me about the piezo !


----------



## kmanick (May 11, 2011)

yacker said:


> Alright folks. Looks like I got a small update today. I believe the wiring has been finished and the bridge installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap!!!!!
that looks great.
if it had a floyd on it it would be exactly what I've been gasing for ever since I got my hesperian last November.


----------



## yacker (May 11, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> The jig is up Yacker is getting a built in fog machine and a strobe light that will flash on his codpiece.



Haha, now you've gone and spoiled the secret.  




Pascal-Darrell said:


> Hey yacker, unfortunately the rosewood neck hasn´t worked out.
> 
> Bernie did a prototype for a customer, which you can see on Bernies facebookpage, but he wasn´t happy with the result.
> 
> ...



Ahh, that's too bad man, but I can see how that would get expensive pretty quick. I'd imagine a wood like that would probably be better suited to a multi-laminate if being used for a neck thru, but either way I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap. Hopefully you'll have no problems with the maple neck though, I know I've loved them for years.



kmanick said:


> Holy crap!!!!!
> that looks great.
> if it had a floyd on it it would be exactly what I've been gasing for ever since I got my hesperian last November.



Thanks.....yea....I'd be lying if I told you I wasn't jealous about how "quick" you got yours. In a few days I'll have been waiting 21 months. All I can do is keep hoping that it will live up to being the guitar I've been dreaming about. I can't fault Bernie too much, since he's been going out of his way to make sure everything I requested makes it onto the final product. I have to admit it can get a bit frustrating though, when (at least on the surface) it appears like there's only one or two hours of work left to complete the guitar and ship it out and then weeks....and then months pass by.


----------



## mikernaut (May 12, 2011)

It will be good to see some "NGD BRJ" threads hopefully soon. I keep looking at one of the mockups I did and I really want to get it built for my 3rd BRJ, but I know the wait will be super long seeing as how many guitars are in the build cue currently. Also to fund it I would have to sell 1 or 2 more guitars out of the collection. I really should just get a quote from Bernie as to how much it would cost and then make a decision.

The current BRJ's aren't helping either because they are such a joy to play it just makes me want to go for the "next one" even more. hehe


----------



## kmanick (May 13, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> The current BRJ's aren't helping either because they are such a joy to play it just makes me want to go for the "next one" even more. hehe


 
aint't it the trth.
Every time I finish a session on my BRJ I want to call Bernie and get "just one more" 
I have to stop myself everytime.


----------



## yacker (May 25, 2011)

Well guys, Bernie just sent me a message that the guitar is finally 100% complete and that he hopes to ship it tomorrow. Having seen pictures of that secret specification that I haven't mentioned and being happy with it, I can say that the guitar is looking like the custom guitar I've been hoping and dreaming for. Hopefully it'll be in my hands soon and I'll be able to tell if it sounds and plays like the guitar I've been hoping and dreaming for.


----------



## mikernaut (May 25, 2011)

good news! now grab some beer and camp outside while waiting for UPS/Fedex


----------



## yacker (May 25, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> good news! now grab some beer and camp outside while waiting for UPS/Fedex



Yea seriously, haha. Which one did he end up shipping yours through?


----------



## mountainjam (May 25, 2011)

Hopefully you will let Ray and me come check it out


----------



## Curt (May 25, 2011)

Would love a Rico, but I don't know how I would want it


----------



## mikernaut (May 26, 2011)

Mine came thru Fedex. Pretty funny cuz the Fedex guy likes guitars too and we chat abit whenever I get a new guitar delivered thru them. He's always like "dam you got another?" hahaha.


----------



## yacker (May 26, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Hopefully you will let Ray and me come check it out



That could be arranged........ 



Curt said:


> Would love a Rico, but I don't know how I would want it



Yeaaaa......umm.......I have no idea what you were trying to say there.



mikernaut said:


> Mine came thru Fedex. Pretty funny cuz the Fedex guy likes guitars too and we chat abit whenever I get a new guitar delivered thru them. He's always like "dam you got another?" hahaha.



Well that's pretty cool. I'm just hoping mine ships pretty soon. Once I have a tracking number I'll know it's finally on it's way to me. Otherwise I've just convinced myself it's never coming (even though I know it will someday) so I don't get excited.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (May 27, 2011)

hell yeah man!! I'm getting mine sometime next week. So there will be 2 BRJ NGD SOON lol and a ton of more shop pics I'll be taking


----------



## MetalDaze (May 27, 2011)

Rhoadkiller said:


> hell yeah man!! I'm getting mine sometime next week. So there will be 2 BRJ NGD SOON lol and a ton of more shop pics I'll be taking


 
If you are going to Bernie's and taking a camera, keep your eye out for a lefty Diva that should be nearly complete!


----------



## yacker (May 27, 2011)

Alright guys, hopefully this will be my final update to this thread before the impending NGD thread. I just had the final pre-shipping conversation with Bernie about my guitar. It will hopefully be shipping Monday of next week....or at least early next week. Sounds like all my requests have been squared away and now it just boils down to that final period of waiting. But hey.....I've waited this long right? The rest is gravy. 





Rhoadkiller said:


> hell yeah man!! I'm getting mine sometime next week. So there will be 2 BRJ NGD SOON lol and a ton of more shop pics I'll be taking



Sounds good man. Hopefully it'll be everything you've been dreaming of.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (May 28, 2011)

Sounds great dude ! I´m looking forward to see your new guitar  It´s gonna slay for sure ^^

@Rhoadkiller: If you see a Black Friday Slanttop Jekyll 7 in trans black with a quilt top please take a few pics for me !  

Cheers guys


----------



## mikernaut (May 28, 2011)

make sure the inlays are correct  zing!


----------



## yacker (May 28, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> make sure the inlays are correct  zing!



No inlays, just side dots and a Birdseye maple board. So no worries for me  .........at least I hope.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Jun 25, 2011)

almost a month passed since the last post....

got some news? 
really exited to hear how the piezo worked out and about your "secret" specs 

Cheers dude


----------

